# MS Forelle



## bulettenschmied (9. Februar 2012)

Drei Dresdner planten eine Ausfahrt nach Heikendorf bei Kiel, um dort am 4.,5. und 6.2.2012 jeweils eine Tagesausfahrt (Longtörn) nach Langeland zu machen und viele Dorsche zu fangen. Eine Übernachtung war in der Heikendorfer Pension "Zur Schöne Aussicht" schnell gebucht, ist übrigens nicht nur wegen des Preise sehr zu empfehlen. Dann wurden telefonisch die Ausfahrten gebucht (4.-6.2.12, jeweils drei Personen). Uns wurden die Longtörns für jeweils EUR 55,- pro Person zugesagt. Dänische Angelscheine (EUR 14,- pro Person) haben wir uns auch besorgt. Glücklicherweise haben wir einen Screenshot von der Preisliste auf der HP der MS Forelle gemacht. Am 2.2. haben wir nochmals die Nummer der MS Forelle angerufen, und uns wurde gesagt, dass das Schiff sechs Uhr ablegen würde. Am 3.2. ging es dann von Dresden nach Heikendorf. Am 4.2. waren wir schon 4.30 auf dem Boot, wegen der guten Plätze am Heck. Gegen 5.30 kam dann der Bootsmann (Matthias). Wir natürlich voller Erwartungen. Er eröffnete uns, dass es keine Longtörns mehr gäbe, weil die Wasserschutzpolizei eine Ausfahrt vor sieben Uhr nicht gestatten würde. Also würden wir gegen 07.30 auslaufen und wären gegen 17.00 zurück (also nicht mal zehn Stunden). Dafür würde ab sofort der Preis nicht mehr 45,-, sondern 50,- EUR betragen, wegen der Mehrwertsteuerpflicht.....Dummerweise bin ich seit 22 Jahren Unternehmer, und ab 4.2.2012 hat es keine Änderungen bei der Mwst. gegeben! An Bord waren 30 Mann, gefangen wurden am ersten Tag etwa 30 Dorsche (50cm). Am zweiten Tag (Sontag und wieder um die 30 Angler) war es etwas besser, es waren dann schon vierzig Stück, allerdings auch keine Großen. An unserem letzten Tag (Montag) waren wir zwanzig Angler, gefangen wurden etwa 15 Dorsche (klein bis 50cm). Nebenbei muß gesagt werden, dass Berhard Mielitz alle drei Tage nicht selbst gefahren ist, sondern eine Aushilfe. Zum Schiff muß ich sagen, dass es das sauberste Schiff ist, auf dem ich je gefahren bin, das Essen schmeckt super und gekümmert wird sich auch um einen. Und der Dorsch kommt nunmal nicht auf Befehl, dazu sind wir Angler. Der Aushilfskapitän hat auch sein Möglichstes getan, um uns an den Fisch zu bringen, wenn die Dorsche aber nicht beißen wollen, dann ist das nunmal so. Abgesehen von der urplötzlichen Preiserhöhung und den nicht stattgefundenen Longtörns war es ein echtes Erlebnis, und unsere nächste Ausfahrt wird wieder auf der MS Forelle stattfinden.


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Na war doch eine gelungene Tour. Am genannten Wochenende dürfte Herr Mielitz auf der Messe in Dortmund gewesen sein.


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Der Aushilfskapitän hat alles richtig gemacht! Er ist nicht dahin gefahren, wo die dicken Laichdorsche sind. Berhard Mielitz ist für mich ein ... (darf man hier im Board nicht sagen).
Vielleicht überlegt ihr das nächste mal eure Touren ins Frühjahr oder Herbst zu verlegen. Da fängt man mehr und die Dorsche schmecken deutlich besser. Hat nur den Nachteil, dass ihr nicht in die BLINKER-Hitparade kommt!
Hier mal ein Bild von der Kiste meinem letzten Kutterausflug. Eine sonnige Herbsttour:


----------



## Macker (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Die Märchensteuererhöhung für Fahrgastschifffahrt hat es wirklich gegeben.
Da sind einige Websites von den Kuttern nichtmehr aktuell.

GrußJörg


----------



## Zandianer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

|good:


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Wie man sieht: Es geht auch anders, sogar mit der Forelle!!!#6


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

... ach übrigens: ich bin nie mit der MS Forelle gefahren! Es gibt weit aus bessere Kutter, welche die nicht alles für den dicksten Dorsch geben.


----------



## rohrhof (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

der Mielitz fährt generell nicht mehr von Heikendorf aus raus, die Forelle gehört ihm zwar jedoch hat er seinen Hauptwohnsitz nach Rügen verlagert und fährt dort ab und an auf der Jan Cus bzw auf der Rügenlan raus.....


----------



## Hochseeangler (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Zur "plötzlichen" Erhöhung der Fahrpreise (nicht nur auf der "Forelle") ist zu sagen, dass bis zum 31.12.2011 für "die Beförderungen von Personen mit Schiffen" der ermäßigte Umsatzsteuersatz von 7 % galt. Diese Ermäßigung ist zum Jahresende somit ausgelaufen, nun haben die Reedereien die "normale" Umsatzsteuer von 19 % zu zahlen! Aufgrund dieser Erhöhung haben einige Reedereien ab Jahresanfang ihre Fahrpreise für Tagesfahrten und für Charterfahrten erhöht - einige Reedereien warten aber mit der Erhöhung auch noch ab, da kann im Laufe des Jahres auch noch was kommen.

Zu diesem Thema gabs hier im AB einen eigenen Thread....

Soweit mir bekannt ist, dürfen die (alle) Angelkutter aufgrund irgendwelcher Bestimmungen erst nach Sonnenaufgang aus dem Hafen rausfahren - und der ist im Winter nun mal später als im Sommer, wo es manchmal schon sehr früh losgeht .....

Somit hat der Kapitän richtig gehandelt!


----------



## mattes (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Da sage ich nur Deutschland ist nicht Dänemark oder Holland , wenn ich an die Fahrzeiten denke .


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

......und auf Rügen hat die Jan Cux den Fahrpreis sogar für 8 Wochen von 55 € auf 45 € gesenkt. Bin überhaupt kein Freund der Fa. M. , aber der Preis ist fair.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Vielleicht überlegt ihr das nächste mal eure Touren ins Frühjahr oder Herbst zu verlegen. Da fängt man mehr und die Dorsche schmecken deutlich besser.


Ab wann kann man denn in etwa mit größeren Mengen "Küchendorsch" rechnen? Ich wollte mit zwei Kollegen gerne eine Kuttertour mit der MS Forelle machen. Da wir recht lange anreisen (rund 600km), wollten wir auch noch eine Runde Meerforellenangelei in der Kieler Bucht dranhängen, damit sich das auch lohnt. Daher wollten wir eigentlich Mitte März anpeilen. Hat man dann schon Chancen auf normale Dorsche? Oder sollten wir später los, eher Mitte April? Lässt sich "MeFo vom Ufer" und "Dorsch vom Kutter" generell kombinieren? Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jan_amelsberg (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

30 Angler, 30 Dorsche... 30 pro Mann oder insgesamt? |bigeyes :q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

In Heiligenhafen wird derzeit auch ganz gut gefangen. Schöne Dorsche  von 2-4 Kilo. Wir sind Karneval auch wieder auf der Klaus-Peter.

Und zum Thema Laichdorsch: Auf der Klaus-Peter werden fast alle Fische gekeschert. Wenn jemand also nicht auf dicke steht, dann kann er die wieder rein lassen.

Ihr solltet mal beobachten, mit wie viel dicken Laichdorschen die Kutter morgens in Heiligenhafen anlegen.

Fazit: Wenn Ihr die nicht wollt, dann gehen die eh ins Netz |krach:

Grüße:vik:


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn in etwa mit größeren Mengen "Küchendorsch" rechnen? Ich wollte mit zwei Kollegen gerne eine Kuttertour mit der MS Forelle machen. Da wir recht lange anreisen (rund 600km), wollten wir auch noch eine Runde Meerforellenangelei in der Kieler Bucht dranhängen, damit sich das auch lohnt. Daher wollten wir eigentlich Mitte März anpeilen. Hat man dann schon Chancen auf normale Dorsche? Oder sollten wir später los, eher Mitte April? Lässt sich "MeFo vom Ufer" und "Dorsch vom Kutter" generell kombinieren? Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.
> Grüße,
> Michael



@ Michael,

spätestens Anfang Mai steigen Eure Chancen, dann sind wieder viele Kleinboote unterwegs und dann wird auch Kapitän Fernglas wieder Fische finden|uhoh:. Gut das der Herrgott meinem Außenborder 50Ps gab um diesem Alptraum  regelmäßig zu entflüchten#6.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## engelhai (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*



a.bu schrieb:


> @ Michael,
> 
> spätestens Anfang Mai steigen Eure Chancen, dann sind wieder viele Kleinboote unterwegs und dann wird auch Kapitän Fernglas wieder Fische finden|uhoh:. Gut das der Herrgott meinem Außenborder 50Ps gab um diesem Alptraum regelmäßig zu entflüchten#6.
> 
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*



a.bu schrieb:


> @ Michael,
> spätestens Anfang Mai steigen Eure Chancen, dann sind wieder viele Kleinboote unterwegs und dann wird auch Kapitän Fernglas wieder Fische finden|uhoh:. Gut das der Herrgott meinem Außenborder 50Ps gab um diesem Alptraum  regelmäßig zu entflüchten#6.
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas


Ist das ernst gemeint oder nur gegen Kutterkapitäne gemünzt? Heisst das, das ein Kapitän, der sein Echolot beherrscht, auch schon früher normale Dorsche findet? Ist nicht böse gemeint, ich kann das nur nicht ganz deuten und habe keine Ahnung von der Dorsch-Saison...

Ich will mir ja nicht die Tiefkühltruhe bis oben hin vollhauen, aber eine reelle Chance auf mehr als einen Dorsch zu haben wäre schon nett. Es wäre einfach ärgerlich, so eine Tour zu einer Zeit zu machen, wo man hohe Chancen hat völliger Schneider zu bleiben. Wenn es erst ab Mai Sinn macht, dann können wir die Meerforellenangelei streichen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Du kannst ruhig schon Anfang April fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.    Das Dorschfestival findet Ende März statt, meist wird dort schon ganz gut gefangen. 
Das mit dem Kapitän war ironisch gemeint ;-)
Nichtsdestotrotz machen doch die Kleinbootangler auch nichts anderes...|wavey:
Was zu dieser Zeit auf Mefo geht... Keine Ahnung.

Gruss


----------



## a.bu (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Moin Michael,

das war nicht gegen Kapitäne sondern nur gegen einen gerichtet, wer im Bereich der Kieler Bucht ein Kleinboot fährt wird wissen wen ich gemeint habe. 

Und ja, der Mai wird Deine Chancen auf vernünftige Fänge deutlich erhöhen. Ein Großteil der Dorsche befindet sich bis in den März im Laichgeschäft, ein anderer Teil im 4-6 Meter Bereich und dort sehr verstreut. Laichdorsche wollen wir ja nicht fangen und die Flachwasserbereiche werden von den Kuttern fast nicht angefahren, da ein Kutter dort eine enorme Scheuchwirkung hat. Dort fangen in der Regel nur Leute die in der Lage sind sehr weit zu werfen.
Im April-Mai ziehen die Dorsche, die Ihr Laichgeschäft erledigt haben in Küstennähe um sich die Bäuche voll zu schlagen, die Fische des Flachwasserbereiches sind dann auch meistens zwischen 8-12 Metern anzutreffen. Wer jetzt die richtigen Punkte kennt kann absolute Sternstunden erleben, auch vom Kutter.
Für die Meerforellen stehen die Cancen im Mai gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings sollte man dann sehr früh auf den Beinen sein, da die Zeit kurz vor bzw. nach dem Sonnenaufgang sehr vielversprechend ist. Auch das  Brandungsangeln ist wärend dieser Zeit erfolgversprechend, die Platten haben schon wieder ein wenig auf den Rippen und abends kann man immer noch sehr schöne Dorsche vom Strand aus fangen.

So, ich hoffe das reicht an Info`s, sonst schreib einfach ne PN.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Die MS Forelle ist ja auch nicht unumstritten, daher wusste ich einfach nicht genau, wie das zu deuten war. Aber hat sich ja alles geklärt #6

Dann werden wir uns mal besprechen, wie wir vorgehen wollen (bzw. wann). Brandungsangeln fällt aber aus, da hat keiner von uns Ausrüstung.

Danke nochmal, wenn sich noch Fragen ergeben, melde ich mich vielleicht auch per PN.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Nun, drücke wir es mal so aus:
Es ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass der Ausdruck "Kapitän Fernglas" ausgerechnet hier in *diesem* Thread auftaucht.
Wer in der Kieler Bucht auf Dorsch angelt, sollte möglichst unauffällig drillen, wenn ein bestimmter Kutter in der Nähe ist und man noch an "seinem" Fangplatz bleiben möchte...:m


----------



## Macker (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

das trifft es exakt.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Ich hatte es befürchtet. Naja, vielleicht macht das der "neue" Kapiän anders. Ist ja eigentlich nur die Weiterentwicklung von "Schauen, wo Möwenschwärme aufs Wasser stoßen"  (Nicht hauen, bitte!)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Hier mal einer zum schmunzeln, letztes Jahr August 18Grad Wassertemperatur-Ententeich. Mein Kumpel und ich hatten nach einer erfolgreichen Pilktour genug Fisch und wollten rein fahren. Ich habe mir angewöhnt meine Fische immer möglichst in Landnähe zu schlachten da das Wetter ja manchmal sehr schnell umschlagen kann und so hielten wir ca.2km vor Heidkate auf einem sehr flachen Plateu mit knapp 5m Wassertiefe. Ich schlachte meine Fische immer auf einer Kühlbox die gut sichtbar auf der vorderen Sitzbank steht. Tja, und dann kam in einiger Entfernung ein Kutter auf uns zu, der eigendlich schon auf der Heimfahrt war. Zugegeben es waren einige sehr schöne Dorsche dabei die ich filierte als der Kutter auf unserer Höhe war:q:q:q. Nen Zehner das der hier aufstoppt bot ich meinem Kumpel an. Sein Kommentar...Du spinnst ich kann hier ja teilweise den Grund sehen, das macht er nicht. Was soll ich sagen, plötzlich wurde die Fahrt verringert und keine 100m von uns wurde wahrscheinlich aufgrund einer Megaanzeige des Fischfinders eine 10min Drift auf Seesterne und Seegras angesetzt.|kopfkrat

Das war zum schmunzeln, andere Begegnungen nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Christian1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Wie wird denn im Augenblick gefangen?


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Eigentlich schade, dass der _Du_-_weißt_-_schon-wer_ nicht mehr dabei ist.
Kann man ja bewerten wie man will, aber lustig war es immer!


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

@a.bu: Das erinnert mich fast ein wenig an so was hier: http://www.ortskontrollfahrt.de/printthread.php?t=7328 :q

Wir haben uns mal beraten und einen Ausweichtermin Ende April gefunden (23.04.), der uns allen passt. Da sieht es dann ja mit Dorsch wohl deutlich besser aus, und MeFos sind mit ein wenig Glück ja auch noch ganz gut unterwegs. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## a.bu (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

@Michael

Ja, da habt Ihr Euch einen vernünftigen Termin ausgesucht. Und noch mal zu meinen Posts, ich habe eigendlich eine sehr gute Meinung von den meisten Kutter Kapitänen, ich weiß wie schwer es in den letzten drei Jahren für die Kapitäne war ihre Kunden an den Fisch zu bringen und das viele aufgrund neuer Verordnungen und Auflagen wirklich um Ihre Existenz kämpfen müssen.
Auch sehe ich die Kutterangler nicht als Konkurenz, sondern als gleichgesinnte die Freude am selben Hobby haben.
Es ist nur so, daß man respektvoll miteinander umgehen muß und hier hat eine Person des öffteren ein Problem.

*Einen Ruf bekommt man nicht von allein, den muß man sich erarbeiten...im positiven wie im negativem Sinne*.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## OSSIpower (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle*

Hallo hat schon einer erfahrungswerte vom neuen kapitain ? #:


----------

